# Tech solutions emerge to prevent texting behind the wheel



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"That's the idea of a handful of startups which are looking to block cell phone texting functions from the driver of a car while he's behind the wheel. The Wall Street Journal digests several of the strategies in the above-linked piece, including a look at a system from Safe Driving Systems which uses Bluetooth to tell when a car is being driven and shuts down the phone's ability to be used during that time. Calls and texts come through, but the driver can't respond until he stops."
http://ca.tech.yahoo.com/blogs/the_working_guy/rss/article/3846


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Those two solutions aren't much of a solution! I can just see people paying 29 cents a message for texting! Hell, I'd just talk to the person for free!


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

Making it a moving violation that goes on your insurance record and has fines akin to drunk driving might work. Passing laws against it wont do any good until the punishment really hurts, not many will go for the 29 cents a pop, like JohnWill said, they`ll just go ahead talk to em for free.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Those two solutions aren't much of a solution! I can just see people paying 29 cents a message for texting! Hell, I'd just talk to the person for free!


Then you wouldn't be texting.

Sounds like it is working already.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, since I never text anyway, it's a moot point. I have never seen the utility of wearing out my thumbs trying to type at three words a minute when I can talk at 120 words a minute.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> I have never seen the utility of wearing out my thumbs trying to type at three words a minute when I can talk at 120 words a minute.


That is how I type on a keyboard at my Desktop  I can't imagine even trying to type on one of those tiny things.


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Well, since I never text anyway, it's a moot point. I have never seen the utility of wearing out my thumbs trying to type at three words a minute when I can talk at 120 words a minute.


You can only talk 120 words a minute? I believe my girlfriend can bump 400, easy. LOL I agree with you on the texting, it doesnt make alot of sense to me either. I used Teleflip to send texts to cell phones from the computer before they shut down, that was pretty handy.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Hopefully they can only stop the texting, but still allow calls so while you are out in the car if it breaks down you don't want to get out of the car you don't know if a bad area or not. 

Or out in the sticks here you don't want to be outside your car at night in the middle of nowhere with wild pig etc, man can those things move. I certainly would like to use the phone/radio in those circumstances.

I just use the hands free, either speakers and mic or the blue tooth ear piece depending on which car i am in.

I never make calls to others in the car unless I pull over, but answering only takes one click and you don't have to look at the phone.

My daughters friend can walk down stairs talk to someone else that is there near her and text at the same time with one thumb and not be looking at the phone. I got to admit sometimes I multi task on the computer, but could not do that on the phone.

Just glad i can touch type on the old keyboard, the phone is to little for that.


----------

